# looking for german shepherd breeder



## inge martiniussen

so the time has come to start looking for breeders again. searching the forums have just made me more confused i am sorry to say (still browsing like mad though).

i am looking for a respected breeder of healthy german shepherd working dogs. preferably from east german, czech,polish or slovakian lines. the breeder also has to agree on shipping the pup by plane as i know some do not. it does not need to be right now as i want to take my time in searching for something i believe will suit my needs (but within a years time) and of course if i am lucky enough to be able to buy from the breeder. 

i guess its needless to say but my prime goal is to find a female pup from parents with healthy dispositions like strong nerves, willingness to work (play drive) the bigger engine the better, and who are also physiologically fit and healthy.

is there hope finding such a pup?[-o<

thank you so much in advance for taking the time to help out if you can.


----------



## Leslie Patterson

Have a look at the working-dog.eu website look under the Breed tab. You can get a lot of info on there to begin your search.


----------



## Larry Krohn

inge martiniussen said:


> so the time has come to start looking for breeders again. searching the forums have just made me more confused i am sorry to say (still browsing like mad though).
> 
> i am looking for a respected breeder of healthy german shepherd working dogs. preferably from east german, czech,polish or slovakian lines. the breeder also has to agree on shipping the pup by plane as i know some do not. it does not need to be right now as i want to take my time in searching for something i believe will suit my needs (but within a years time) and of course if i am lucky enough to be able to buy from the breeder.
> 
> i guess its needless to say but my prime goal is to find a female pup from parents with healthy dispositions like strong nerves, willingness to work (play drive) the bigger engine the better, and who are also physiologically fit and healthy.
> 
> is there hope finding such a pup?[-o<
> 
> thank you so much in advance for taking the time to help out if you can.


Look at K9 Imports in Nashville or look up Sue Dicero on this forum. Very impressive shepherds, bred, trained, and competes with their own dogs


----------



## inge martiniussen

thank you again both of you. ill check out both suggestions. and as always thankful for new ones.


----------



## Sue DiCero

Larry Krohn said:


> Look at K9 Imports in Nashville or look up Sue Dicero on this forum. Very impressive shepherds, bred, trained, and competes with their own dogs


Thank you Larry


----------



## Larry Krohn

Sue DiCero said:


> Thank you Larry


No problem Sue, you guys have great dogs and I have a lot of respect for Gabor's experience. Hard to find these days


----------



## Evan Stuart

Check out http://www.diehlspolicek9training.com/litters.asp. Mike Diehl has been doing some good things with his East German/Czech dogs.


----------



## inge martiniussen

Evan Stuart said:


> Check out http://www.diehlspolicek9training.com/litters.asp. Mike Diehl has been doing some good things with his East German/Czech dogs.


thank you, will check it out asap.


----------



## ann schnerre

both these breeders are ppl i would talk to: they my be able to refer you to ppl in europe to save some shipping if possible. 

i would also check out http://www.staatsmacht.com/home.html and http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com/.

good luck, and keep us posted on your search!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Evan Stuart said:


> Check out http://www.diehlspolicek9training.com/litters.asp. Mike Diehl has been doing some good things with his East German/Czech dogs.


 Is that Mike that owns Nukey line, cant be a smart guy. He exported a female who is a top producer, no smart person lets go a top producing female.

If I was in the market for a GSD I would buy, beg or steal from Mike, whatever it took. Buy would be first option for the record.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Agree with Leslie look at Working-dog.eu. You live in Norway right? You have some good GSD breeders in your country and neighboring countries like Sweden and Finland.


----------



## ann schnerre

and i'm with both leslie and mario--there are some AWESOME GSD being bred in sweden--but i can't rec a breeder...look close first.


----------



## inge martiniussen

ann schnerre said:


> both these breeders are ppl i would talk to: they my be able to refer you to ppl in europe to save some shipping if possible.
> 
> i would also check out http://www.staatsmacht.com/home.html and http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com/.
> 
> good luck, and keep us posted on your search!


thank you Ann. indeed this seems to to become more and more of a project, in a good way though.

as for kennel staatsmacht, yes very impressive. i have a hard time getting some of those dogs out of my head.


----------



## inge martiniussen

Mario Fernandez said:


> Agree with Leslie look at Working-dog.eu. You live in Norway right? You have some good GSD breeders in your country and neighboring countries like Sweden and Finland.


hey Mario. yea i live in Norway, at the same time i spend a lot of time in Sweden as well. as for GSD breeders in Norway loads and loads, but with great working capabilities?, very few.

as for Sweden, they do have more to look at in regard to working line GSD. definitely keeping a eye on some of the kennels there.

Finland have not crossed my mind yet, dunno why, just slipped i guess but will check that out as well.

thanks again for reply's


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Check out Brigaden's kennel in Sweden.. she does a lot of work with my breeder friend in Belgium. She just had a litter sired by his phenomenal male. Better yet, you should just contact him directly - I know people in Norway have his dogs 

www.daelenberghutte.be ... tell him Britney from the US sent you!


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Britney Pelletier said:


> Check out Brigaden's kennel in Sweden.. she does a lot of work with my breeder friend in Belgium. She just had a litter sired by his phenomenal male. Better yet, you should just contact him directly - I know people in Norway have his dogs
> 
> www.daelenberghutte.be ... tell him Britney from the US sent you!


can you tell me the name of his phenomenal male. 

look for Kennel Svolle must be in Danemark,good breeder


----------



## inge martiniussen

Britney Pelletier said:


> Check out Brigaden's kennel in Sweden.. she does a lot of work with my breeder friend in Belgium. She just had a litter sired by his phenomenal male. Better yet, you should just contact him directly - I know people in Norway have his dogs
> 
> www.daelenberghutte.be ... tell him Britney from the US sent you!


thank you britney


----------



## inge martiniussen

Stefan Schaub said:


> can you tell me the name of his phenomenal male.
> 
> look for Kennel Svolle must be in Danemark,good breeder



thanks for reply Stefan. i checked out kennel svolle but it seems that they dont breed anymore. read somewhere that their female was gone.


----------



## Kim Cardinal

I'm curious to know, what is a decent lead time, to contact breeders? I am also in the market for a working line gsd, but want it for next spring. I don't want a pup right now, and I'm not interested in a winter pup, only because up here in Canada, our winters can be rather unforgiving, and I want to be able to get outside with it. 

I've been researching this new addition for the last 3 years, and the more I research, the less conclusive I'm getting....kinda like shootin' at fish in a barrel. I've travelled some distances, to visit breeders only to find out the fit wasn't quite right (no worries though...I know, that's all part of the process). I have used email as a vehicle for communication, but I don't want to come across as a "tire-kicker"....since this is definitely not a fair-weather purchase. Price is never my first Q...in fact, I'm all about being forthcoming with information about me, what my plan is for the dog, etc, etc, etc.. 

I'm aware of waiting lists. I get this. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Stefan Schaub said:


> can you tell me the name of his phenomenal male.
> 
> look for Kennel Svolle must be in Danemark,good breeder



Gucci van Esblokhof.. he has been producing extrememly well. He also owned Zasko Prielberg, who I have a daughter of, that sired some very, very, very nice working dogs. Many people in this country have progeny from both dogs.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Stuka would be my dog of choice in US.


----------



## inge martiniussen

Kim Cardinal said:


> I've been researching this new addition for the last 3 years, and the more I research, the less conclusive I'm getting....kinda like shootin' at fish in a barrel.
> 
> I'm aware of waiting lists. I get this. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


this is very true, and can be very frustrating. i think at some point when you feel you have some options, you just gotta take a pick and go with it


----------



## Kim Cardinal

inge martiniussen said:


> this is very true, and can be very frustrating. i think at some point when you feel you have some options, you just gotta take a pick and go with it


Thank you Inge...I think that you are correct. Options=choice=opportunity. And, I'll most likely take a pick, and just run with it.


----------

